# need good RV diesel mechanic in Northern, NJ



## fanthony (Aug 7, 2012)

I have a 1993 Hawkins Aerosport II diesel pusher and have owned it for 4 years. It is in great shape but we where just leaving for Maine with 3 of the grand kids and I found an antifreeze leak. The repair shop said they could not fix it without removing the radiator. Said it would take 40 hours @ $90 per hour and no guarantees. We have 3 very disappointed grand kids and not sure what to do with the RV. Are there any good diesel repair shops in NJ that any one could recommend?


----------



## C Nash (Aug 7, 2012)

WOW!!!  40 hrs what is leaking?  Radiator or something behind it?  Time for second opinion IMO.  Good luck and welcome to the forum.


----------



## LEN (Aug 7, 2012)

General R&R on a radiator is 10-11 hours. A new radiator can be from $1000-$4000 with a full guarantee. Look at Ebay sometimes one gets lucky. LOOK for another shop. Also take a quick look for yourself could be just a hose with these ahhhh gentlemen.
Second thought look for a block heater leak, I just needed mine done.

LEN


----------

